# Like Riding Trains Over Bridges?



## KmH (Jun 21, 2017)

Go to China.

They have a railroad bridge *102.4 miles* long.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danyang%E2%80%93Kunshan_Grand_Bridge


----------



## caravanman (Jul 9, 2017)

I rode the train over the bridge connecting Rameshwarum Island to the mainland in Southern India. One interesting aspect is that one can stand at the open door, and see the sea swirling below the train!












Ed.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 9, 2017)

It's practically a Miyazaki movie!


----------



## KmH (Jul 10, 2017)

caravanman said:


> I rode the train over the bridge connecting Rameshwarum Island to the mainland in Southern India. One interesting aspect is that one can stand at the open door, and see the sea swirling below the train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time? Pack a tow rope and some skis.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Jul 13, 2017)

What's the station in the UK that often gets the crazy waves right on the tracks?

I would argue (what, me, argue?) that the Chinese bridge is really a viaduct, but who am I?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 13, 2017)

trainman74 said:


> It's practically a Miyazaki movie!


I love that scene, the whole movie actually, but I cannot help but think I'm probably missing a lot of the soft nuance and dense symbolism of that ride.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 25, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> What's the station in the UK that often gets the crazy waves right on the tracks?
> 
> I would argue (what, me, argue?) that the Chinese bridge is really a viaduct, but who am I?


I think you are referring to an area around Plymouth on the London-penzance line.


----------

